

A Purposeful Personal Loss of Anonymity - WoodenChair
http://www.observationalhazard.com/2014/10/a-purposeful-personal-loss-of-anonymity.html

======
WoodenChair
"I used to believe that the future of the Web was anonymity. The Web boom of
the '90s focused on anonymous content consumption. The '00s were all about
signed content creation (think Facebook, YouTube). I thought the third era
would be a combo of the two - anonymous content creation. But anonymous
content creation has its limits. We want to trust our sources, so we need to
know who they are. We want to connect with other people, not just ideas."

